# where do you hide?



## lillyen10

hey Poe here as yoo see im more matur so my speling is beter (notice i didnt say perfect) anyways i just wanted to know do yoo hide from ur humans? i do and i scawe them a wot my favowit pwace is behind my cage were is urs?:? 


:biggrin:


----------



## gmas rabbit

My mommy says that I is a michievious little beastie, cause I hide in the long grass and jumps out at her. lol She is a scardey cat.
Benjamin


----------



## jujub793

i is willow here. i love ta hide undur the big fluffy thing my hoomin sleeps on. its so big that when i hide der she can't get me. i make her call mt name and still i dont come. silly hoomin doesnt know i wait for her to bring out the treats!!!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

I likes ta hide unwer my hoomans bed wher its cool and quites. I likes ta hides unwer dare wid my fwiend they calls Shiz...shizn.....Shiznit? They says he's a dog, I dunno but he like ta lays wid me unwer da bed toos. Its a weawy bigs bed.


----------



## lillyen10

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> I likes ta hide unwer my hoomans bed wher its cool and quites. I likes ta hides unwer dare wid my fwiend they calls Shiz...shizn.....Shiznit? They says he's a dog, I dunno but he like ta lays wid me unwer da bed toos. Its a weawy bigs bed.


aww wuky im not awowed to go into the bedrooms

zay think im an angel :innocent 

but i am sometimes abel to slip troo da gate :nasty:

but it dosn't last long cause da hoomins always end up findin me so i act inecwent ray:


----------



## MareBearBunny18

hi i ish Dixie! i wike to hide bewinde da couchies were mi hoomins cant reach me hehe ^.^:thumbup mommy says i ish a butthead...wateber dat means lol


----------



## naomi

I have LOTS of hiding pwaces...under the shed, behind the sofa in the corner. Sometimes I play hide and seek with mum - she lets me in the house and I run straight up the stairs into her room to find her and other times she jumps onto the sofa (but I figure where she is) lol.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I always hided behind the piano till i went back to da breeders house )..mum would get soo upset at me. XD it waz fun!
( if you didn't awlready know, I went back to da breeders cuz I was soo sick)


{Charlie}


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky here- I wub to hide in between da sheez on mommy and daddy's bed. I make a wittle burrow and takes a nap. Or mommy will fluff da sheez, which iz so fun I has to binkey around! She sez iz dangerous dat daddy might sqoosh me, but I knows she alwayz tellz hims I there 

Houdini and Cindi- We wike to hides under de bird cage, cuz there's nummy birdy foodz on de gwond dat we can eatz while we hides. Momma calls us wittle stinkers for hiding. We is good bunnies and go back to our cage when she tellz us to go home.

Indy- Iz juz cwose my eye and de whole worwld goz awayz.


----------



## Deliciosa

I like hiding behind Em's dad's guitar amp. It's big and close to the wall and for a long time Em didn't even know that I was hiding there because it's such a good hiding place! heehee


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I like too go under da table in dee kichen. I eet lots of any crums that falled when my hoomins ate in there. Mummy trys to bee stern but den she always kinda smiles and smirks and I can tell she's not mad one *bit* HA HA. Iz a smart bunny. 

{Ripley}


----------



## qtipthebun

Oh my goodness! I have found a new hiding place. A really good one!! Yesterday, mommy was in the living room playing a game with her roommmate and I decided not to go with her so I stayed in the bedroom and you know what I found? She left her sock drawer open a teeny tiny bit. I hopped into it and when she came back to check on me, I stayed really, really quiet and let her look for me. It worked...but then she said "apple chips!!!" and I stuck my nose out and she found me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Boxes!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Fraggles here. My humans have a coffee table with a lovely black cloth at hangs to the floor. I spend most of my day under it were nobody can see me. Sometimes they shake the treat back though and come out. Daddy puts his feet under the cloth and will pet my head with his toes...... Whenever they do something to offend me I foot flick them all the way to my coffee table.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I hide underneath a Fiji Cardboard box! I crawl undaneath and Mummy never finds me! I dunno if she knows where I am, so I come out to show her. I hide from the scary dog there. He nice but tooooo big and imposing! He snuffed my bunny bum! So I hid under my Fiji box until I felt betta.
Pemmy!

Jj(ie)


----------



## Jess_8

Hullo, I, I, I sometimes Hiwde behind the fire plwace on hot days because I like twoo lay down on de cool tiles. There is a wicker basket there twwoo and I jump in and out of it and mummy does nwot know where I is.


----------



## Serenity73

I be hidin under my hutch in the evening so mum can't put my big butt back in hutch for the night. I sit under there laffin at her.


----------



## 1357queenx

i is puck and i be hiding in da bushes so ma hooman cant find me! but den she is bringin me da tweets and den i is comin but den i is runnin away again but den she is catchin me cuz as she say imma "chubby bunni" but i cant help dat!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

OOZ! Youz FIANLLLY joined! Moomy says u the most beautiful living boy wabbit, since I ta most beautiful gir wabbit alive we fit togetha! Did you wike my christmas pwesent to ya?
Pemby!
Jj


----------



## Manda!

This happened once.. I was playing "hide and seek", but no one didn't understand the game. I went under the freezer (it's pretty good hide, or what!), and no one came to find me! So I decided to stay there, until someone comes. I was pretty mad for my owner, cause she didn't find me until the midnight!!!
I was so hungry and everything.

Well, after that I heard that they were looking mee around the house the whole day! I think that was the best hiding place ever!!!
I also heard, that they were looking me outside the house, cause they think I had run away when the door was open little while. Nope, at that time I was hiding under that freezer.
But those silly owners REALLY were chasing some hare at outside, cause they thought it was me  It was winter and there was dark outside, all they saw was long ears and marks on snow. Thats why they thought it was me.

Thank god the owners dad just had on idea to watch under the freezer, after all other places were checked (and did chase a hare)...

That was my story. I hope you guys find just as good hiding places as I did


----------



## BertNErnie

Ernie poopie butt here today I finds a nice wittle spots down a side of mummy's warbrobe the ting is I gots founded cos I gots stucked tryna turn my butt around, mummy said I gots a big bunny butt! :biggrin:


----------



## jennyhart

Guysguysguysguys u gots 2 go under d cowch!


----------



## lillyen10

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> OOZ! Youz FIANLLLY joined! Moomy says u the most beautiful living boy wabbit, since I ta most beautiful gir wabbit alive we fit togetha! Did you wike my christmas pwesent to ya?
> Pemby!
> Jj


iz been on a long time!!! sorry darlin nuetured  what chwistmas pwesant


POE


----------



## lilylop

Fwuffy here I weally wike to hide ahind the curtains!! soooo mwuch fun!!!!


----------

